# Submit über Enter unterbinden



## budking (25. Mai 2005)

Moin moin,
wie kann ich verhindern, dass ein Formular beim klicken der Entertaste automatisch abgesendet wird. Das absenden soll nur über das anklicken des submit-Buttons 
funktionieren.

Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise und Hilfe.

MfG 
Markus


----------



## bn (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

das hast nichts mit PHP zu tun. Vielmehr kannst du dieses "Problem" lediglich mit Javascript lösen.

mfg Bloddy


----------



## tjarkhh (25. Mai 2005)

jop, oder es hat was mit deinen form zu tuhen  was ist denn genau dein problem?


----------



## Jörg Rißmann (25. Mai 2005)

Ich denke mal, das es um versehentliches Abschicken durch Enter drücken in einem <input type="text"> geht.

Kleiner Tip, falls du ein Pflichtfeld hast, schieb das nach ganz unten vor den Button, so daß der user es als letztes ausfüllen muss.
Druch er vorher Enter, dann stolpert er über den Fehler, daß nich alle Felder ausgefüllt sind.


----------



## ShooterMS (25. Mai 2005)

überprüfe einfach die übermittelten Formulardaten mit PHP. Ist der Buttonname dabei, hat man drauf geklickt. Bei Enter fehlt der Button.


----------



## Jörg Rißmann (25. Mai 2005)

ShooterMS hat gesagt.:
			
		

> überprüfe einfach die übermittelten Formulardaten mit PHP. Ist der Buttonname dabei, hat man drauf geklickt. Bei Enter fehlt der Button.


Nein, das stimmt nicht. Gründsätzlich ist er dann auch dabei.


----------



## budking (25. Mai 2005)

Ich habe es jetzt so gelößt:


```
echo '<script language="JavaScript">
    function disableEnterKey(e)
    {
         var key;

         if(window.event)
              key = window.event.keyCode;     //IE
         else
              key = e.which;     //firefox

         if(key == 13)
              return false;
         else
              return true;
    }
    </script>';
```
uns später im Formular dann

```
<input type="text" name="textli1" onKeyPress="return disableEnterKey(event)">
```


----------



## BoTheK (25. Mai 2005)

Warum nimmst du nicht statt <input type="submit">


```
<input type="button" onClick="formname.submit()">
```

Dann wird die Form nur mit mausklick abgesendet.

*PS. Hat aber wirklich nichts mit PHP zu tun!*


----------

